# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Timber worktop cupped

## paddyjoy

Been one of those days where you just want to press the detonate button........ 
Installed an ikea beech worktop about two weeks ago, today when in the kitchen I noticed that the front of the gas cooktop and sink were raised up slightly, sitting a few mm pround of the surface.    
On further investigation it turns out the worktop has cupped, pulled out the dishwasher to find it has cupped about 6mm when measured in the centre.   
I think it has done this because I took the top off our freestanding dishwasher and tried to make it look more integrated, which has concentrated the heat from the dishwasher into the bottom of the countertop. Seemed like a good idea at the time......   
Would appreciate any tips on how I can prevent any further cupping, I'm thinking that I will install some sort of foil shield to reflect the heat, then install some brackets in the centre of the countertop (maybe even try and weight it down while I do this).

----------


## shauck

Oh dear. What a pain. Aside from the issues of the dishwasher, did you seal the underside of the benchtop before installing?

----------


## paddyjoy

No I didn't, I foolishly assumed it came pre-sealed so I just used the ikea oil (beleive it is some form of tung oil) on the top. I have since sealed the underside with a coat polyurethane however the dishwasher doesn't release any steam, it's designed so it all condenses inside the unit so I believe it was more of a drying out on the underside rather than mositure getting in.

----------


## shauck

Think it's bad enough to rip out and do again?

----------


## amiaow

Ikea produce a diffusion barrier specifically for this purpose- it is here Log-in - IKEA . You are meant to fit it to the underside of the worktop above the dishwasher.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Ikea produce a diffusion barrier specifically for this purpose- it is here Log-in - IKEA . You are meant to fit it to the underside of the worktop above the dishwasher.

  Thanks even though I don't think moisture Is the problem I will pick one of these up.   

> Think it's bad enough to rip out and do again?

  Almost, although I noticed this morning it has un-cupped slightly now that the dishwasher has been out for a few days. What I think I'll do is, leave it for a week, apply a few more coats of poly on the underside, then I'll put some brackets in the centre and try and pull it down another mm or 2. If I can get it to stay put with minimal cupping I can live with that. 
It's only a temporary kitchen anyway, everything is getting moved and will be getting new counters in 18 months. This whole process is basically me testing the waters to see what I'm capable of doing myself when it comes to the full house reno.

----------


## shauck

cool

----------


## paddyjoy

Put in some 2mm angle brackets today. Screwed them into the cabinet first then carefully screwed them into the benchtop which pulled it down almost level. I'll see how it holds up now.

----------


## shauck

That's a bit better. Did you get someone to sit on the benchtop as you screwed it down?

----------


## paddyjoy

Yeah put the kids on it  :Smilie:

----------

